# Questions on Excel and FlorinMulti



## Dr-Greenthumb (Dec 3, 2010)

I use Florin Multi; it says it provides the plant with 14 essential elements/

I owuld like to know if anyone else has used it with any success?
and how are the results off Excel


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

I use both FlorinMulti and Excell. Moss is growing at a moderate pass using it. Have starrgrass growing without injecting Co2. It is a moderate hard plant that is suppose to need high light and I have medium light. I love the product. I buy it from LNT. Their shipping ranges from $0 to $3, so I have observed since May,2010.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi Dr-Greenthumb,

I was working with another hobbyist on a different forum that was having problems with plant growth. They were also using FlorinMulti; this is what I found:



> So I looked up the ingredients in the FlorinMulti Complete Multi-Nutrient with Iron and Iodine. Although it may be your CO2, it appears more likely that your fertilizer is your "limiting factor". Here are the ingredients:
> 
> Potassium - Protein synthesis, water and charge balance, enzyme activation.
> Boron - Chlorophyll production, flowering, root growth, cell function.
> ...


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi Dr-Greenthumb,
> 
> I was working with another hobbyist on a different forum that was having problems with plant growth. They were also using FlorinMulti; this is what I found:


Although this fertilizer has a lot of the micro-nutrients needed for plant growth, it is missing two of the major ones.....nitrogen and phosphorus

As to this comment. I have found that phosphorus is in fish food and the water. Nitrates I accidental increased by over feeding the fish. Nitrates went from 3 to 60


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi Hilde,

Possibly where you live you have a consistent level of phosphorus (phosphates) in your water; where I live we have no phosphates at all. I also like a more consistent source of nitrogen (nitrates) (and actually all nutrients) for my plants and not to rely on my fish or overfeeding to provide the nitrogen for my plants. I would certainly look at possibly using the FlorinMulti Complete Multi-Nutrient with Iron and Iodine as a source of micro-nutrients.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Possibly where you live you have a consistent level of phosphorus (phosphates) in your water; where I live we have no phosphates at all.


Yeh, my water is treated with phosphates. I know this for tap water has ph of 8.4 and no gh or kh readings.


----------

